# Yellow Lab laying on bottom??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

One of my yellow labs is just sorta laying on the bottom. I couldnt find him and got to looking and he was laying in a log tunnel sorta resting on the gravel. When he seen me he swam away. About 20 minutes later I went in and looked and he was laying on the bottom again in the front corner of the tank. He looks fine though.. hes breathing fine, fins are spread and his color is real good and he comes to the top to eat- Ive had my filter on high and a powerhead running to aerate the water real good and I know they dont particularly like strong currents. Could he just be tired maybe?? Any ideas?? 

water parameters are :

PH- 7.8
Nitrites - 0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrates - 20
Temp - 78


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds like mine. Hide on the bottom all day under a Coral and only come out to feed. 

I would raise the PH to 8.0 if possible. I prefer to do this with Coral pieces or crushed coral substrate over chemicals. I would also raise the temp to 80F. They love 80F and it also comes close to guaranteeing that you won't get ICH at that temp.

Other than that, Just watch him/her for any unusual behavior. I have 6 in my tank and they all behave the same way. I think they feel they are Syn. catfish because they hide just like he does all day and only come out to eat.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, I guess thats good to know then.. maybe thats just how they are! this is the first time Ive had malawis. My PH normally runs a tad higher but for some reason it was lower today - I hope thats not about to be a problem too. I added a teaspoon of baking soda to the tank today - normally a teaspoon doesnt change the PH levels but it has always helped to stabilize my PH. I learned the hard way to never use chemicals - its a waste of money and does nothing but stress out the fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm, what else is in the tank with him? other then labs. I am hoping that's all it is what Malawi said, or it's becoming a dominancy issue.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Hmmm, what else is in the tank with him? other then labs. I am hoping that's all it is what Malawi said, or it's becoming a dominancy issue.


Hmmmm, dominacy issue?? 

I have 3 yellow labs, 4 blue cobalt zebras and 4 red zebras - one baby syno( who never comes out BTW) this yellow lab Im speaking of is a tad larger than the rest of the fishies -


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

That was a good question MP.

I don't think Cobalts or Red Zebras would be too harassing. I have kept them with labis alot and not seen excessive aggression.

Keep in mind though that Malawians Should be crowded a bit (High Population Count) to keep down aggression. The more fish there are the less time they have to focus on just one.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, I havent noticed any one fish being dominant but then again, the tank is in my daughters bedroom and Im not looking at it 24/7 - Ill keep an eye out though - there better not be someone in there trying to rule the roost! LOL I had planned on getting a few more fish for the tank just havent had the money.


----------

